# Best routines for size? :)



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all

Quick info - been training for 3 years and trying to bulk.

Can anyone recommend some good training routines for size? Trained for 2.5 years bodypart split, put on about 4kg muscle, last 3 months push pull legs, want to go back to training a day for chest etc as I feel I get more out of it.

Does anyone feel that benching alone gives enough stimulus for shoulder growth? Could a bench day, deadlift day, and squat day be enough amd then repeat? I never used to feel I got much out of just a shoulder day.

Thanks guys appreciate any feedback


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

No.Use a full body routine.Split over two weekly workouts.Squats/chins/dips. Then OHP/Rows/deadlifts.Few sets of each.Work till failure,get as strong as you can.If you want more, you aint working hard enough.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

eat more food


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Appreciate that but I eat 7 meals a day 3500cals looking for routines thanks


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Rob111 said:


> Appreciate that but I eat 7 meals a day 3500cals looking for routines thanks


3500 cals could mean nothing, how much do you weigh?

It's not about the 'routine' it's about the 'REST&RECOVERY'

But SS, Stronglifts, Reg Park Beginner, Push/Pull/Legs..

Heavy lifting + Calories + Sleep = Grow.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

exactly 3500 kcals per day very precise number , stronglifts 5x5 or ripptoes starting strength .


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Rob111 said:


> Appreciate that but I eat 7 meals a day 3500cals looking for routines thanks


then lift heavy weights, using mostly compound movements, add more weight over time


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Compounds eat the proper foods and get the rest In

5x5 program suited me


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Maybe it would help if you knew my diet:

7.30am - Bodytronics gainer (500cals)

9.30am - 100g oats, 60g protein, banana (550cals)

12.30pm - 100g steam rice, 100g steam veg, 150g turkey breast, 2tbsp natty PB (600cals)

3.00pm - Bodytronics gainer (500cals)

4.30pm - train

5.30pm - Bodytronics gainer & Banana (600cals)

7.00pm - Chicken/beef, rice/pots & vegs (600/700cals)

10.00pm - 250g quark, 2tbsp natty PB (400cals)

So total around 3700 cals

Weigh 75kg

I always use heavy compound lifts, and do bench/deadlift/squats first exercise

Thanks


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Rob111 said:


> Maybe it would help if you knew my diet:
> 
> 7.30am - Bodytronics gainer (500cals)
> 
> ...


Yeah that's a good diet man.

If I was you, I'd do something like Wendlers mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you can take 1600 cals out for a start they are made up of supplements get a minimum of 2500 cals from real food , also whats your protein intake in grams ?


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Hit each muscle group twice a week but with less volume each time .. Worked well for me in the past and started a new routine doing it again.

But don't do 4 excercises on Monday for chest and then another 4 on Friday , you've gotta reduce it.


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Joepro I'll research that.

The reason I have oats and protein and fruit at 9.30 is because i don't have time at work for meat etc at this time, the shakes are pre & post workout & upon eKing, I think these are ok to eat.

I am getting around 240g protein per day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hit heavy compounds only eat more real food and save the supplements until your near your body frame max size .


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd recommend Rippetoe starting strength mate. Best I've ever used.

Workout a

Squats

Clean and press

Cleans

Dips

Workout b

Squats

Bench

Deads

Chins

Simples.

Or do push pull legs

Chest, db press, dips, skull crushers

Deads, rows, chins, curls

Squats, ham curls, press, calfs

Simples

Enjoy.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> I'd recommend Rippetoe starting strength mate. Best I've ever used.
> 
> Workout a
> 
> ...


Rippetoes doesn't have clean and press.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Start with hitting the legs harder. You never see a oak tree with a small trunk and big branches!!!

Squats, deads, press & time is your best friends dude.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rob111 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Quick info - been training for 3 years and trying to bulk.
> 
> ...


dont make the mistake of not training your shoulders properly - Shoulders are my most lagging bodypart - since ive been spending a whole session on them, my shape has come on leaps and bounds. Makes a BIG difference to your physique


----------



## demey (May 5, 2010)

Get yourself a training/eating diary too, they make such a difference to any strength routine


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought 5x5 and strengh was not best for size gains ? I thought higher rep sets 6 - 10 till failure were best ?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

switch said:


> I thought 5x5 and strengh was not best for size gains ? I thought higher rep sets 6 - 10 till failure were best ?


Well, I'm doing Madcows and I started with splits, and I haven't ever made gains like I have now!


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies all

My diet is the same every day except for a cheat meal once a week, or when I eat more real food instead of a shake

thinking of trying the Madcow 5x5 intermediate routine - http://jcdfitness.com/2010/02/bill-starr-madcow-5x5-intermediate-training/

anyone have any opinions/experiences of this? Or are there better routines for someone of my experience

thanks


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Rob111 said:


> Thanks for the replies all
> 
> My diet is the same every day except for a cheat meal once a week, or when I eat more real food instead of a shake
> 
> ...


I do it mate, I don't do curls though.

I've grown considerably off it and had some good gains in OHP, Bench, Squat and decent deads.


----------



## demey (May 5, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Well, I'm doing Madcows and I started with splits, and I haven't ever made gains like I have now!


I think the system works so well because of the progression and 5 reps is a balance between singles and 10 rep range tbh mate


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

demey said:


> I think the system works so well because of the progression and 5 reps is a balance between singles and 10 rep range tbh mate


Yeah probably man. I often agree that 6-12 reps is good for growth, but I normally think different, as long as your lifting heavy, eating a lot, you grow.

This is proof that 1RM and pro Powerlifters are full of muscle and not just fat:








- Dave Gulledge BEFORE








Dave Gulledge AFTER


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Joepro, do you do the routine the same that is on the website I posted? Do you do different weights and reps like it says to?

Thanks


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Rob111 said:


> Joepro, do you do the routine the same that is on the website I posted? Do you do different weights and reps like it says to?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah man, on my deloads I change it a bit though, and on Fridays instead of 1x8 I do 1x12... I normally feel sick because I lift 5 heavy sets, then 1 set of reps on squats and I feel a bit sick haha.


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Lol cool so you still do the 4x5 then 1x3 then 1x12? That's intense but I'm def up or trying this routine out


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Rob111 said:


> Lol cool so you still do the 4x5 then 1x3 then 1x12? That's intense but I'm def up or trying this routine out


Yeah man, I don't normally do the 1x12 on squats because my legs are big enough so I don't need the hypertrophy part.

But I'll tell you what man, 1x12 for me after heavy squatting is soo hard it's unbearable. Like I mean, I do it, but I'm pushing hard at 60kg and makes me look weak.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

going to start this routine on monday, mxd posted it few years ago, came accross it the other day, just what i was looking for

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/28027-my-power-building-routine.html


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

powerhousepeter said:


> going to start this routine on monday, mxd posted it few years ago, came accross it the other day, just what i was looking for
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/28027-my-power-building-routine.html


I'd rather do Westside but not bad!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

There's no such thing as the 'Best Routines For Size'. Every one is different & what works for me may not work for you. Listen to your body, learn what works for you and what doesn't, then build your routine around the lifts that you respond to, that you like doing, and that don't give you injuries. In time you'll have a number of excersises that work for you where every workout can be interesting & varied, but above all every workout can be productive.


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Squirrel

I think you're right, I believe I responded to chest pressing movements for chest and shoulders, back and biceps I think deadlift chins and rows, legs are squats and extensions

just need to find a routine to incorporate these I think


----------

